# RB26Dett swap help



## wild_z (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm going to be buying a 1983 white 280z from a guy next week for $1000. It has no rust and very small dings but that's about it. He aquired it from his dad, who had let the car sitting in the garage after his untimly death. The vehicle has 90,823 miles as it sits right now. The guy has no idea what he's giving away. My question is, I read somewhere in a magazine about a blue 280 that had the RB26Dett motor in it, and I was wondering how hard would that swap be. plus where can I get the motor. I have knowledge about cars, I have my own shop and I do a lot of Hondas and Chevy engine swaps on a daily basis but I need more info on the 280z and RB26dett.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

wild_z said:


> I'm going to be buying a 1983 white 280z from a guy next week for $1000. It has no rust and very small dings but that's about it. He aquired it from his dad, who had let the car sitting in the garage after his untimly death. The vehicle has 90,823 miles as it sits right now. The guy has no idea what he's giving away. My question is, I read somewhere in a magazine about a blue 280 that had the RB26Dett motor in it, and I was wondering how hard would that swap be. plus where can I get the motor. I have knowledge about cars, I have my own shop and I do a lot of Hondas and Chevy engine swaps on a daily basis but I need more info on the 280z and RB26dett.


I honestly don't know of any importers I'd trust with that much money. Typically , a clip from an R32-R33 will run you about $5500. It also comes with the wrong transmission , you will need to purchase an RB25 tranny seperately to bolt up to the RB26 block , or convert the car to AWD........
I priced such a swap for my Z31 a year ago , and with everything I needed , as well as enough upgrades to turn 500 Hp , it came to about $11,000. And that's _NOT_ including labor should you have someone else install it , since the engine mounts need to be redone and a few things need to be moved around. All I can say is I hope you are a rich man.


----------



## wild_z (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah...This swap is not going to be your everyday swap. But I'd really like to know more about it or if it's possible, maybe a 300zx TT engine swap. I have about $400,000 sitting on my business from a grant and I would like to have a car that will turn heads and bring in enthusiasts. If spending $15,000 on a swap will bring me this much closer to being noticed by many, then I will do it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

wild_z said:


> Yeah...This swap is not going to be your everyday swap. But I'd really like to know more about it or if it's possible, maybe a 300zx TT engine swap. I have about $400,000 sitting on my business from a grant and I would like to have a car that will turn heads and bring in enthusiasts. If spending $15,000 on a swap will bring me this much closer to being noticed by many, then I will do it.


 Wow where you get a grant like that......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

From The Post Whore Extrodinare Foundation-lol If You Show Your Boobies They Will Give You 400,000 Dollars

I Wish I Had 400,000 Dollars- Id Get Your Metal Hgs Made For You By A Japanese Guy Who Squeezes Them Out Of His Ass Cheeks! Then Theyd Be Hella Jdm Dawg! Gfys By The Way-lol


----------

